# any input on this salmon would be greatly appreciated.



## jdomep (Feb 24, 2011)

i am putting this in the smoker on Sunday. no skin on this its most likeluy 3/4" thick at most. curing or brining? not sure since all i see salmon has skin on one side. hot smoke or cold smoke? this is only my 4th smoke coming up so the easier the better. this is my first shot at salmon. using alder wood and i would like to throw a couple chickens and some sausage in the smoker at the same time. any issues there? thanks ahead for any help you guys give me.


----------



## rstr hunter (Feb 24, 2011)

I brine mine for 2 days.  I leave the skin on mine mostly for show and to have something I can try to get off the grates without taking much of the meat.  My salmon always sticks to the grates and I think others here have had that problem as well.  As far as your sausage, are you wanting to cook that through to done or just get a nice smokey flavor and finish it either on the grill or in a fry pan?  Also do you want to fully cook the salmon or just put a smoky flavor to a rare filet?  If your answers to these questions are the same I'd say you could do the salmon and the sausage together.  I personally would put the sausage above the salmon in the racks as the salmon will drip juices I wouldn't want on my sausage.  As far as the chicken, if the answers to the two prior questions were that you wanted both cooked through, then you probably could do these all at once with a 200-225 temp.  From a food safety standpoint, I wouldn't want the chicken above anything else.  From a flavor standpoint, I wouldn't want anything to be below the salmon either.  What I'd probably do is to take the lowest two racks.  On the right hand side of each put the chickens and on the left hand side of each put the salmon with the sausage on the upper racks.   This way the salmon will drip on salmon and the chicken will drip on chicken and you shouldn't have the flavor or contamination issues.   Good luck on this amitious project.


----------



## jdomep (Feb 24, 2011)

thanks, i am having second thoughts the more i read. i may try the salmon on saturday and the rest on Sunday. i just hate to fire up the smoker for a one rack smoke. seems like such a waste of smoke and heat.


----------



## jdomep (Feb 24, 2011)

i am also reading it might be better to cut this salmon into strips before brining and smoking.


----------



## rstr hunter (Feb 24, 2011)

I do for packaging but wouldn't necessarily have to.


----------



## fpnmf (Feb 24, 2011)

I put "smoking salmon" in our handy dandy search tool and found a good bit of reading for you...

Have fun!!

  Craig

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=smoking+salmon


----------



## adiochiro3 (Feb 24, 2011)

I would not smoke salmon with the other items; I've had salmon flavored cheese because I smoked the two together. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Actually, the cheese was pretty tasty on crackers, but not with other applications (LOL)! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I do not brine if I am hot smoking (cooking) my salmon.  Nothing wrong with brining here; I just don't bother with this step because I don't believe it brings a lot of flavor to the party (IMHO).  I use salt, pepper, a bit of brown sugar and some heat (red pepper flakes are the norm.).  Alder is perfect -- keep the wood smoke light.  There is no need to cut it up unless it does not fit on your grate or you have a really thin section that will cook much faster than the thicker areas.  The fish is done when it flakes easily with a fork.

I ALWAYS brine for cold smoking fish.  Brining is primarily designed to kill bugs that can make you sick.  Flavor is a secondary (albeit important) consideration here.

Cheers!  You'll love that smoked salmon!!


----------



## fishwrestler (Feb 24, 2011)

I brine all my fish. True cold smoking fishing is hard to do, If you are truly cold smoking you are getting lox. Most fish smoke is actually cooking it.

I get good flavor from brineing. Check out Bear's Brine mixture it is a good one

Robert


----------



## jdomep (Feb 24, 2011)

thanks, so much great info.


----------



## jdomep (Feb 24, 2011)

adiochiro3 do you put your salt, pepper and sugar on a day ahead and then wipe off?


----------



## meateater (Feb 24, 2011)

The last couple I did I just coated with olive oil and smoked. Nothing more nothing less. Good stuff.


----------



## werdwolf (Feb 24, 2011)

Here is a brine I picked up when I was a newbie here.  works well.  Only brine for 1-2 hours though.  remove from the brine and let the pelicle set up.  This is sort of a slightly hazy and tacky surface.  This also helps to "hold" the smoke flavor.  Then hot smoke (maybe a little brown sugar towards the end).  Good stuff.  (We usually do not leave the skin on ours either).

10 qts water
2 3/4 cups pickling salt
1 cup brown sugar
2 Tbls garlic salt


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 25, 2011)

I get the same salmon as you do, packaged & skinned. I find it's not necessary to brine it if you are hot smoking it. I cut the thin part of the belly & the last couple of inches of the tail off to make a rectangle shaped piece that is all about the same thickness. The thin parts will be done first, so you can snack on them while you wait for the main piece to cook.I coat with olive oil, then a heavy dusting of cajun spice. Also coat the grate well with oil to keep the salmon from sticking. Good luck & let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 25, 2011)

Below is a link to my step by step Smoked Salmon.

It is smoked hard for snacking, not for Dinner.

You could not do it with chicken, because of the big difference in cooking temps.

It is done without the skin on.

Check it out if you'd like:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/fo...ked-salmon-with-recipe-instructions-and-qview

Bear


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 25, 2011)

fpnmf said:


> I put "smoking salmon" in our handy dandy search tool and found a good bit of reading for you...
> 
> Have fun!!
> 
> ...


Craig Thanks for the link!!

I was looking for SalmonClubber's and Bbally's salmon recipes awhile back.... they are killer! 

Werdwolf thanks for the brine recipe too... I'll give it a go.


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 25, 2011)

I usually cut my fillets in half so I have one of the tail pieces and one of the more belly like pieces.(Not in half lengthwise) I brine mine over night in a salt & brown sugar type rub then rinse the next morning and apply a little brown sugar, garlic powder and pepper then smoke them at around 150 until the internal temp reaches 145 degrees. My family and friends go nuts over it. I have already been asked by 3 people to smoke a bunch for them again the next time I make it. My Mother in law had a whole load for me from all of her friends the last time I smoked because they had tried some of hers and wanted their own. Needless to say I smoked some more for them and got a nice big fillet out of the deal for me. Smoked salmon is some of my favorite stuff to smoke.


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 25, 2011)

rbranstner said:


> I usually cut my fillets in half so I have one of the tail pieces and one of the more belly like pieces.(Not in half lengthwise) I brine mine over night in a salt & brown sugar type rub then rinse the next morning and apply a little brown sugar, garlic powder and pepper then smoke them at around 150 until the internal temp reaches 145 degrees. My family and friends go nuts over it. I have already been asked by 3 people to smoke a bunch for them again the next time I make it. My Mother in law had a whole load for me from all of her friends the last time I smoked because they had tried some of hers and wanted their own. Needless to say I smoked some more for them and got a nice big fillet out of the deal for me. Smoked salmon is some of my favorite stuff to smoke.


Ross...add me to the list of people who want some... lol  Sounds great!


----------



## chef willie (Feb 25, 2011)

Have not smoked a salmon filet yet. Sinful here in the PNW, I know...but have done them in the oven for work. I had the pleasure of working with a chef who was a graduate of the Johnson & Wales Culinary School back East and he turned me on to his marinade for Teriyaki Salmon. I _assume_ you could do this in a smoker at higher temps for a fast finish or go the low & slow route like Ross posted. Regardless, here's the recipe out of my file....I do know it's very tasty done in the oven. If you do try this version in your smoker I'd be interested in any input. 

TERIYAKI SALMON FILETS

  

¼ cup Soy Sauce (Kikkoman preferred, or any ‘naturally brewed‘ soy)

¼ cup orange juice

1 tbl. chopped garlic

2 tbl. white wine

2 tbl. minced ginger

2 tbl. Toasted sesame oil

2 tbl. Brown sugar

2 tbl. Rice wine vinegar (unseasoned)

2 green onions (scallions), chopped

Place all ingredients in a small bowl and whisk to dissolve sugar.

Place salmon filets in a large zip-lock baggie and pour marinade in.

Marinate salmon 2 hours, turning baggie occasionally so fish marinates equally.

Place salmon filets on a lightly oiled baking sheet and pour marinade over. Cover using either tinfoil ‘tent’ or another baking pan, inverted, on top. You don’t want the tinfoil touching the fish. Place in a preheated 350 degree oven for approx. 14-15 minutes. Salmon should just ’flake’ when tested with a fork.

Serve with Jasmine or ‘sticky’ rice and your veggie of choice.

Garnish with additional chopped green onions, if desired.

This marinade is enough for about 4 filets or one ‘side’ of salmon. Double recipe for a large side of salmon or big filets. You want enough marinade so the fish is covered.


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 25, 2011)

As you can see there are many ways to make salmon and I bet they are all really good. I need to actually try some of these other guys recipes so I can see what I am missing. It's just been so hard to try something different when I finally made something that I love so much.

To bad we can't have a salmon swap or something so a guy could try all of these awesome treats.


----------



## chef willie (Feb 25, 2011)

rbranstner said:


> As you can see there are many ways to make salmon and I bet they are all really good. I need to actually try some of these other guys recipes so I can see what I am missing. It's just been so hard to try something different when I finally made something that I love so much.
> 
> To bad we can't have a salmon swap or something so a guy could try all of these awesome treats.


I plan on tryiing yours Ross...sounds good as well as fairly simple and with good reviews


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 25, 2011)

Chef Willie said:


> I plan on tryiing yours Ross...sounds good as well as fairly simple and with good reviews


The brine/rub I use is 1 Cup Dark Brown Sugar and 1/4 Cup Kosher Salt.

This amount is enough for about one nice fillet. Coat both sides with rub and cover in glad wrap for around 12 hours.


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm usually doing several pieces so I will put down my glad wrap then put 1/3 of the rub down then lay a fillet of fish down now sprinkle another 1/3 of the rub on top of that fillet then lay your second fillet on top of that then sprinkle the final 1/3 on top of the second fillet. This way all sides of the fillets get the rub. Cover the heck out of them as they like to leak. I will usually flip them over about half way through because the juices like to settle to the bottom of the glad wrap.

Rinse the meat off the next day and pat dry with a paper towel. Then apply a small amount of brown sugar, garlic powder and rub it into the meat a bit. Then sprinkle the top with brown pepper and let them sit to dry a bit. Some people let them sit over night in the fridge like this but I will usually let them sit for an hour or so and also some times I will blow a fan on them. Then its off to the smoker for usually around 4-5 hours at around 150-175 degrees until the fish reaches an internal temp of 145.

I suggest spraying your grates to help keep the fish from sticking. I have separate grates I use now for my fish and then just put them on top of the grates that are in my smoker that way they don't stick to the smoker grates.

Good luck.


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 25, 2011)

Here are my salmon fillets drying a bit.








Here they are on the smoker.







And here they are all done.


----------



## chef willie (Feb 25, 2011)

rbranstner said:


> Here are my salmon fillets drying a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info Ross.....question, would you say at that temp and times it would be fine for plating for dinner? or do they come out more like a jerked snack?


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 25, 2011)

My question is the same as Willie's. I usually smoke mine at a higher heat for less time.

*"Thanks for the info Ross.....question, would you say at that temp and times it would be fine for plating for dinner? or do they come out more like a jerked snack?"*

Wish you would have cut one open so we could see the texture.


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 25, 2011)

When I do them like that I am eating them more for a snack. We pull out a fillet and eat it on crackers or put it in a dip. Its definitely a different texture then when I would bake it at a higher temp to eat for a main course meal. I guess you could eat them for a meal but this way is a little more of a sweet treat. It is very tender and pulls apart very easy so it would probably work either way. If I was eating it for a meal I would probably go a little hotter and shorter time.


----------



## chef willie (Feb 25, 2011)

rbranstner said:


> When I do them like that I am eating them more for a snack. We pull out a fillet and eat it on crackers or put it in a dip. Its definitely a different texture then when I would bake it at a higher temp to eat for a main course meal. I guess you could eat them for a meal but this way is a little more of a sweet treat. It is very tender and pulls apart very easy so it would probably work either way. If I was eating it for a meal I would probably go a little hotter and shorter time.


Thanks for clearing that up...I mean, they look great as is but I was thinking in more of an entree than a snack. Think Al answered the question as well, higher heat and less time for a plating. The ones you showed look they would be great though snacked on with a cold beer.


----------



## jdomep (Feb 25, 2011)

i have to agree, for me and a very first shot at this piece of salmon tomorrow that ross seems to have the easiest recipe. i want to try them all also. they all sound awesome but for a first timer i want to keep it simple and sweet. i wish now that we had a second fillet because the olive oil coating is my second choice. thanks again, you guys rock for sharing all your years of knowledge. its a great education for a newbie.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 26, 2011)

Chef Willie said:


> Thanks for clearing that up...I mean, they look great as is but I was thinking in more of an entree than a snack. Think Al answered the question as well, higher heat and less time for a plating. The ones you showed look they would be great though snacked on with a cold beer.


You got that exactly right Chef Willie, and if I could add, I think the great looking Salmon Ross made would be in between the kind for dinner (hotter & faster), and the Salmon I make, which is even harder smoked (much longer) than Ross's.

That's one of the great things about this forum. You can find all kinds of methods that have already been done.

Bear


----------



## chef willie (Feb 26, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> You got that exactly right Chef Willie, and if I could add, I think the great looking Salmon Ross made would be in between the kind for dinner (hotter & faster), and the Salmon I make, which is even harder smoked (much longer) than Ross's.
> 
> That's one of the great things about this forum. You can find all kinds of methods that have already been done.
> 
> Bear


I'd have to agree with ya on this forum.....my brain spins with new ideas to do/try after being on here. Little bit longer and we're looking at salmon jerky I suppose?


----------



## jdomep (Feb 26, 2011)

i went and bought two more pounds today with skin on it. i put the skin salmon in with just the olive oil. the family liked the plain olive oil more than the sugar coated salmon.  now i know. i had them in for 4 hours until we lost power for 2 hours. glad it wasnt a pork shoulder. the salmon made it. wonderful.  thanks guys. tomorrow its two chickens and some venison sausage.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 27, 2011)

Looks Beautiful!!!

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 27, 2011)

Excellent job on that salmon! Looks mighty tasty!


----------



## jdomep (Feb 27, 2011)

it was awesome today chopped up in cream cheese and put on crackers. yum yum.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 28, 2011)

jdomep said:


> it was awesome today chopped up in cream cheese and put on crackers. yum yum.




Yea I like it that way too, even add a little mayo to thin it out. It makes the best smoked salmon dip I have ever had.


----------



## jdomep (Feb 28, 2011)

thanks for the mayo tip. i just added some to what we had left. very nice.


----------

